# Current Goyard PRICES Worldwide - INFO ONLY



## AmourCouture

Please share prices of any items you have info for, please include which currency.  This is an info only thread. 


Marie Gallante $1855
Croisiere 35 $1625
Boeing 30 $2250
St. Louis PM $940
St. Louis GM $1040
Fidji $1250
Urbain GM $2150

I'll see if I can add some more later but to the best of my knowledge those prices are fairly accurate.


----------



## sw0pp

So the St. Louis PM with tax costs 515 in Paris. 17% tax off, nice for the non-EU guys 

*Bags
*St. Louis PM - $940/515 (Paris)/£480 (London)
St. Louis GM - $1095/ £580 (London)
Fidji - $960
*Croisiere 35 (basic colors) - 950 (Paris in 2006)*
*Croisiere 35 (special colors) - 1235 (Paris in 2006)*
Top Handle Tote
Saigon PM
Saigon GM
Sac Vendome PM - $3,170
Sac Vendome GM - $3,680
Grand Bleu MM/ Urbaine
Grand Bleu PM
Yona
Tau Tau
Commores Tote - $1850
Boeing 45 - $1,850
Boeing 55 - $2,620
Boeing 65 - $2,960
St. Martin
Kios
*Okinawa PM (basic colors)- 850 (Paris in 2006)*
*Okinawa PM (special colors) - 1105 (Paris in 2006)*
*Urbain (Basic Colors) - 880 (Paris in 2006)*
*Urbain (Special colors) - 1155 (Paris in 2006)*

*Wallets*
Zippe wallet - $890
Folding card case
6 key holder
Coin wallet
Pochette (same as attached to St. Louis) - $300
Small billfold
Long checkbook/ organizer
Trifold wallet


*Clutches*
Bois clutch
Senate pouch
Hanove clutch
St. Honore clutch


*Other*
Ambassade briefase
Major Dome suitcase
Laptop sleeve - $830


*Add-Ons*
Initials - $155
Stripes - $155 

copied from the reference library


----------



## cph706

Hello, I received an email from Paris & the price of the Fidji is E690 without taxes.


----------



## Addy

Please discuss pricing here: http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/chat-about-current-prices-in-us-uk-france-544682.html

Please post any updated information on Goyard prices in this thread.

Country
Item
Price (local currency)



Standard colours: black and black leather, black and natural leather, red
Special colours: orange, yellow, dark green, light blue, dark blue, burgundy, white


----------



## Addy

USA

Belvedere PM 1930 USD (standard)
Belvedere PM 2510 USD (special)
Boeing 30 2925 USD
Boeing 45 2315 USD
Card Case 245 USD
St. Louis PM 1125 USD (standard) 
St. Louis PM 1465 USD (special)
St. Louis GM 1270 USD (standard) 
St. Louis GM 1680 USD (special)
Varenne Wallet GM 950 USD

Monogram letters (non-metallic) 155 USD
Stripes (non-metallic) 155 USD
Strap 114cm 360 USD


----------



## Addy

France

Belvedere PM 1150 EUR
Bois Clutch 1500 EUR (standard)
Bois Clutch 1950 EUR (special)
Croisiere 35 1330 EUR (standard)
Croisiere 35 1730 EUR (special)
Gabriel Wallet 690 EUR
Grenedines 1210 EUR (standard)
Grenedines 1575 EUR (special)
Jeanne MM 1755 EUR (special)
Marquises 1400 EUR (standard)
Marquises 1820 EUR (special)
Sac Hardy PM 1340 EUR
Saigon PM 2259 (standard)
Saigon PM 2925 (special)
Saigon MM 2850 (standard)
Saigon MM 3705 (special)
St. Louis PM 700 EUR (standard)
St. Louis PM 910 EUR (special)
St. Louis GM 800 EUR (standard)
St. Louis GM 1040 EUR (special)
St. Lucie 1350 EUR (standard)
Voltaire 1220 EUR (standard)
Voltaire 1805 EUR (jacquard)


----------



## Addy

UK

Belvedere MM 1200 GBP (standard)
Belvedere MM 1560 GBP (special)
Belvedere GM 1400 GBP
Grenedines 1145 GBP (standard)
Grenedines 1490 GBP (special)
St. Louis PM 660 GBP (standard)
St. Louis PM 860 GBP (special)
St. Louis GM 760 GBP (standard)
St. Louis GM 1000 GBP (special)
Varenne Wallet 610 GBP


----------



## Addy

Hong Kong

Bi-Fold Wallet Long 7900 HKD (standard) 
Bi-Fold Wallet Long 10300 HKD (special)
Bi-fold Wallet Short 5000 HKD (standard)
Bi-fold Wallet Short 6600 HKD (special)
Boeing 30 20600 HKD (standard)
Boeing 30 26700 HKD (special)
Croisiere 35 17900 HKD (standard)
Croisiere 35 23200 HKD (special)
Jeanne MM 15000 HKD (standard)
Jeanne MM 19500 HKD (special)
Marquis 17400 HKD (standard)
Marquis 22600 HKD (special)
St. Louis GM 9900 HKD
St. Louis PM 8700 HKD
Vendome 29400 HKD (standard)
Vendome 38200 HKD (special)
Zippe Wallet PM 6400 HKD (standard)


----------



## Addy

May 2011 price list from r15324 (thank you!)


----------



## Addy

Originally posted by ValleyO:

US prices as of April 12th, per SF boutique:

Voltaire: $2,170

6 Key Holder/ Case: $480 for basic colors, $635 for special colors


----------



## Addy

Matignon Wallet 
700 EUR traditional
910 EUR special


----------



## babycat29

France
Grenadines standard color
1100 EUR (April 21, 2012)


----------



## specialshelly

US
Sac Hardy PM $2510


----------



## NezzieLeb

US                      Standard Colors                  Special Colors
Grand Bleu PM          $1,770                               $2,730
Grand Bleu MM         $2,070                               $3,030
Grand Bleu GM         $2,665                               $3,785


----------



## conniedevil

Hong Kong
	             Standard Color	Special Color
Sac Hardy PM	HK$14600	HK$19000
Sac Hardy GM	HK$19500	HK$25300


----------



## lildebbi3

US Prices, confirmed at Barneys NYC and Goyard SF

Belvedere PM $1930 classsic colors
Belvedere PM $2510 special colors

Belvedere MM $2250 classic colors
Belvedere MM $2925 special colors


----------



## simplici_tea

Confirmed @ Bergdorf:

Marquises $2250 standard colors 
Marquises $2925 special colors

Hardy PM $1930 standard colors
Hardy PM $2510 special colors


----------



## Pazdzernika

US Prices:

St. Louis 
Standard/Special Colours, PM: 1125/1465
Standard/Special Colours, GM: 1285/1670

Boeing 
Standard Colour, 55: 3940
Standard Colour, 65: 4745


----------



## mattking2000

London prices:

Le Bourget (Similar to Kenneth Tong's four-wheel carry-on, new model): £3260 classic, £4250 special colours

Boeing 30: £1460 classic, £1900 special colours.

Courtesy of London Goyard.


----------



## ablueteacup

Country: Hong Kong
Item: St. Louis PM
Price: 11000 HKD for both standard and special colors


----------



## Barefoot Kid

*London Prices :*

Saint Sulpice (standard colours) - £170
Senat Mini (standard colours) - £190

As of mid september.


----------



## Catalunya

robyninca said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the price of St. Louis PM IN Tokyo?  Are the prices higher in Japan than US and Europe?



Standard colors: ¥99,000
Special colors: ¥123,000 

Prices as of today. My sister reports this from the Hankyu Men Dept. Store at Ginza in Tokyo. Tourist get extra discount (she bought navy PM for ¥116,000 after discount, you'll also get 5% tax refund in cash)


----------



## ValleyO

*United States, February 2013*

Voltaire: $2,170 (no change from last April)

Senat MM, special colors: $1,045

Senat GM, special colors: $1,485


----------



## K.L.O.

Paris: February 2013

Sac Croisiere 35 Noir (Special Color) &#8364;1,350


----------



## Dark Ennui

US Price:

233 Bag - $5100


----------



## jet912

Barney's New York in Beverly Hills, CA on May 2, 2013

St. Louis PM: Navy color $1,596 (9% sales tax included)


----------



## grace_sam

Belvedere MM in classic color: 2250$ (measures 29 cm across /adjustable strap)
                                           2925$ for special color
Belvedere GM in classic color: 2575$ (measures 34 cm across/adjustable strap). 
                                           3345$ for special color

(barneys/ bergdorf goodman) - US prices


----------



## hollygolightly8

Prices from Goyard San Francisco May 2013:
all prices plus additional 8.75% TAX

*St. Louis MM*
Classic colors : $1,125
Special colors: $1,465

*St. Louis GM*
Classic colors: $1,285
Special colors: $1,675

*Hardy*
Classic colors: $1,930

*Croisiere*
Classic colors: $2,170
Special colors: $2,820

*Voltaire*
Classic colors: $2,170
Special colors: $2,820


----------



## sloe-eyed

Barneys and Bergdorfs in NY:

St Louis PM, fashion colors: 1465
Varenne wallet, fashion colors: 1463
Monogram up to 6 letters: 155
Stripes: 155


----------



## louien

HONG KONG 
st. louis gm (standard colors) 9900hkd


----------



## vferrer

I just purchased my first Goyard!!!! A Saint Louis PM, black on black, it's current price is $1125 US


----------



## phanessah

Hong Kong prices
St. Louis pm special colors $11200 normal $9200
St. Louis gm special colour $12600 normal $9900
Marquise special colour $23000


----------



## izzue520

ambassade 1900euro


----------



## izzue520

voltaire 1350euro


----------



## izzue520

bourget 3650euro


----------



## izzue520

valise palace pm 5950euro


----------



## izzue520

ambassade hk$23200


----------



## Cheekymummy

London 
St Louis
PM £660 for red, black, black & tan. £760 others
GM £860/£980


----------



## travelako

Price of these items in Hong Kong and London


----------



## Catalunya

Monte Carlo clutch

Basic colors: 19,300 hkd
Special colors: 25,200 hkd


----------



## citizentwill

London

Victoire wallet in navy blue £530


----------



## Elara

Grey St. Louis GM, purchased yesterday at the San Francisco store, $1,710.


----------



## seahorse

light blue/dark blue, St. Louis GM, Paris 1040Euro


----------



## gtoreb

st.Louis PM singapore $1610


----------



## goyardlove

I emailed them about their wallets and this was their reply:

'A mini Senat is priced at 250 euros crafted in a classic color, whether black, red or our traditional combination of black and tan trims.

A limited colored Senat value reaches 325 euros.

A small sized Senat is priced at 335 euros crafted in a classic Goyardine color, whose shipping fees are billed 180 euros.

Should you consider a limited crafted finish, Senat would be is valued 435 euros.

A medium sized Senat is priced at 500 euros crafted in a classic Goyardine color, whereas a limited crafted color is valued 650 euros.

Senat zipped pouch conceived in  its large version, is similar to Porte Document, valued 710 euros for any classic finish, a limited color is valued 920 euros.

As for the Richelieu our long bi fold wallet, Richelieu is priced at 525 euros crafted in  a classic colored Goyardine, black, red or black and tan, and related shipping are estimated at 200 euros.

Richelieu designed in a limited finish is valued 685 euros.

Our zipped around Matignon wallet offering  up to 8 card compartments is also very appreciated, as it can carry various passport, I.D while separating currencies if necessary thanks to various compartments.

Matignon  is valued 695 euros for any of our classic colors, crafted in a limited color, Matignon is priced at 900 euros once detaxed.'

From the Paris store btw


----------



## beckymia

Goyard Marie Gallante MM as of Feb 2014
black / black or black / tan combo: $2630
colors: $3420


----------



## MrGoyard

goyardlove said:


> I emailed them about their wallets and this was their reply:
> 
> 'A mini Senat is priced at 250 euros crafted in a classic color, whether black, red or our traditional combination of black and tan trims.
> 
> A limited colored Senat value reaches 325 euros.
> 
> A small sized Senat is priced at 335 euros crafted in a classic Goyardine color, whose shipping fees are billed 180 euros.
> 
> Should you consider a limited crafted finish, Senat would be is valued 435 euros.
> 
> A medium sized Senat is priced at 500 euros crafted in a classic Goyardine color, whereas a limited crafted color is valued 650 euros.
> 
> Senat zipped pouch conceived in  its large version, is similar to Porte Document, valued 710 euros for any classic finish, a limited color is valued 920 euros.
> 
> As for the Richelieu our long bi fold wallet, Richelieu is priced at 525 euros crafted in  a classic colored Goyardine, black, red or black and tan, and related shipping are estimated at 200 euros.
> 
> Richelieu designed in a limited finish is valued 685 euros.
> 
> Our zipped around Matignon wallet offering  up to 8 card compartments is also very appreciated, as it can carry various passport, I.D while separating currencies if necessary thanks to various compartments.
> 
> Matignon  is valued 695 euros for any of our classic colors, crafted in a limited color, Matignon is priced at 900 euros once detaxed.'
> 
> From the Paris store btw


 That's weird. I asked their Senat Mini prices a month ago and I got this:

A mini Senat is priced at 300 euros crafted in a classic color, whether black, red or our traditional combination of black and tan trims.

A limited colored Senat value reaches 390 euros.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

In Tokyo:

The price of Belvedere PM is as follows.

   Basic colour (Black, Red, Black/Natural)
JPY 193,000  w/o tax

   Special colour (Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Navy, Burgundy, White, Grey)
JPY 251,000  w/o tax


----------



## jennytiu

I emailed the St. Honore store to inquire about the prices. They were so kind to have answered promptly. 

St. Louis: 
PM- 700/910
GM- 800/1040

I hope this helps.


----------



## Winterbaby

Goyard Paris:

Belvedere pm 
1300 euros classic shades
1690 fashion colors

Belvedere mm 
1500 euros classic 
1950 euros fashion

Belvedere large
1700 euros classic 
2210 euros fashion


I had no idea prices were that much lower in Paris.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

St. Louis tote in United States:

PM in classic colors(black/black, black/tan, & red) = $1,150 

PM in special colors(navy blue, light blue, yellow, orange, green, Bordeaux, white, and the new gray) = $1,495

GM in classic colors = $1,315

GM in Special colors = $1,710

For personalization,

Letters=$155

Stripes=$155

Personalization takes 4 weeks and the bag can be personalized at a later date, after it was initially purchased.


----------



## HPassion

New grey color pm st louis tote hkd 11,300


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

classic and fashion/special colors have an approximate 30% price difference between them(special is 30% more than classic). this applies to all items. 

BAGS:
cap vert = $1645(classic)
yona(now only one size) = $2360(special)
st. louis pm = $1150(classic), $1495(special)
st. louis gm= $1315(classic), $1710(special)

WALLETS:
matignon(zip-around) = $1245(classic)

ACCESSORIES:
boeing trousse(looks like a dopp kit) = $1315(classic)
ile de beaute(beauty train case) = $3500(special)
miroir pm(cosmetics bag/case) = $820(classic)
castiglione(notebook w/cover) = $1150(classic)
senat pm(small zip pouch) = $655(classic), $855(special)
senat mm(medium zip pouch) = $985(classic), $1280(special)
senat gm(large zip pouch) = $1395(classic), $1815(special)
scarf(90x90, 100% silk) = $575

PERSONALIZATION:

standard chromatic colors = $155 for up to 5 alphanumeric characters, or up to 3 stripes
metallic colors(silver, gold, bronze) = $310 for up to 5 alphanumeric characters, or up to 3 stripes

for butterflies, circles, hearts, stars, etc. it has to be priced out, but one butterfly(3 cm size) in one color would be $155.


----------



## dluckygurl8

*PARIS* 
Prices As of _*May 2014*_:
_

SAINT LOUIS_
PM - 700 / 910 EUR
GM - 800 / 1040 EUR

_MARQUISES_
Classic colours - 1400 EUR
Limited colours - 1820 EUR

_JEANNE_
MM - 1450 / 1885 EUR
GM - 1650 / 2145 EUR


Source: Myriam (Goyard Paris)


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

I wanted to add on to my previous post, as well as make a couple of corrections. All prices are for the United States.

BAGS:

Jersey PM - has been discontinued
Marie Galante PM - $2,300(Classic), $2,990(special)

ACCESSORIES:
Varenne(wallet) - $1,235(Classic), $1,605(special)

Rivoli(wallet)-has been discontinued, $1,465(for special colors)
Richelieu(wallet) - $1,350(fashion/special colors)
Castiglione(notebook w/cover)-$660(Classic), $855(fashion), previous price I was given was inaccurate
Monthabor A5 small(agenda/planner)- $985(Classic), $1280(special)
Monthabor A4 large(agenda/planner)- $1315(Classic), $1710(special)
Ile de Beaute(beauty train case)- $2410(Classic), $3135(fashion), previous price I was given was incorrect

PERSONALIZATION:

Monogramming- for 6(not 5) alphanumeric characters it is $155(Classic colors), or $310(metallic colors)

Stripes-for 3 stripes in Classic colors it is $155, or $310 if metallic color(s) are used


....I apologize for the mistakes in my previous post


----------



## kaiheartgoyard

Current wallet prices as emailed by Myriam (233 Goyard SA). Sorry she automatically gave me the detaxed prices so I don't know what the actual prices are. My guess is, you might have to add Paris sales tax of around 20%?

Varenne -  625 euros (classic finish),  815 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price

Matignon - 695 euros (classic finish), 900 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price

Richelieu - 525 euros (classic finish),  685 euros (limited color) ---detaxed price

Saint Paul - 380 euro (classic finish),  490 euro (limited color) -- detaxed price

Tuileries - 485 euros (classic finish), 630 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price


----------



## kaiheartgoyard

Here's some info on the recently launched bag, Artois--only available in the flagship store for now:

*"We are thrilled to introduce our brand new Artois, recently launched and exclusively displayed on our Historical residence.

Artois is a light weighted zipped shoulder bag of 30 cm length and 24 cm height, crafted in a structured canvas and trimmed with higher handles than a small sized Saint Louis tote.
Artois has to be personalized with initials, up to three, applied whether in the front in the center of the handles, or close to the zipper.

Two classic shades are proposed, whether black and black trimmed, or black and tan trimmed, valued 950 euros.

A grey finish is also offered, valued 1,235 euros."*


----------



## Shopfranceinc

kaiheartgoyard said:


> Current wallet prices as emailed by Myriam (233 Goyard SA). Sorry she automatically gave me the detaxed prices so I don't know what the actual prices are. My guess is, you might have to add Paris sales tax of around 20%?
> 
> Varenne -  625 euros (classic finish),  815 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price
> 
> Matignon - 695 euros (classic finish), 900 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price
> 
> Richelieu - 525 euros (classic finish),  685 euros (limited color) ---detaxed price
> 
> Saint Paul - 380 euro (classic finish),  490 euro (limited color) -- detaxed price
> 
> Tuileries - 485 euros (classic finish), 630 euros (limited color) -- detaxed price


CURRENT PRICES IN PARIS AFTER INCREASE ON 9/1
**Also, Red is no longer a "basic" color. It is a higher priced color.

 SAINT LOUIS PM
 Black  750&#8364;   (used to be 700&#8364
Colors  975&#8364;  (used to be 910&#8364


SAINT LOUIS GM
 Black  860&#8364;   (used to be 800&#8364
Colors  1120&#8364; (used to be 1040&#8364


Still less than US prices and there is no sales tax, but this was quite the increase...


----------



## Kakadu

ARTOIS after price increase on 9/1

black 1020&#8364;
colours 1325&#8364;


----------



## oogiewoogie

Called 12/3-  Goyard- San Francisco

*St. Luis GM*

Black & Black/ Tan - $1375USD

All other colors - $1795 USD


----------



## MrGoyard

St. Lucie 1550 for historical black
Voltaire 1625 for historical black


----------



## MrGoyard

Some current prices:
*Saint Sulpice*, card holder classic 205 / special 265
*Saint Paul*, wallet classic 505 / special 655


----------



## MrGoyard

*Victoria*, bag: &#8364;2400 in historical black


----------



## MrGoyard

*Senat mini*, pouch: classic &#8364;300 / special &#8364;390
*Senat small*, pouch: classic &#8364;400 / special &#8364;520


----------



## MrGoyard

*Passport holder*, also known as *Grenelle*: classic 360 / special 470
Please note that these are the current prices in Paris. This also applies to my above posts.

Customization is excluded in the above prices.


----------



## MrGoyard

*Boeing 45:* classic &#8364;2250 / historical &#8364;2925
*Boeing 55:* classic &#8364;2750 / historical &#8364;3575


----------



## ClassicTwist

London:

St Louis PM: £925
St Louis GM: £1,060
Monogrammed letters (up to 6): £105

Colour: gris


----------



## hazy

International orders from Goyard Paris:

Saint Louis PM 625 euros detaxed (classic colors, whether black or black and tan trimmed)
Saint Louis PM 810 euros detaxed (other colors)

Saint Louis GM 715 euros detaxed (classic colors, whether black or black and tan trimmed)
Saint Louis PM 935 euros detaxed (other colors)


----------



## manpursefan

Paris:

Ambassade 2100/2730 euros
Ambassade PM 1700/2210 euros
Grand Bleu MM 1600/2080 euros
Grand Bleu GM 2100/2730 euros


----------



## gcrsnaka

USA (NYC store):
Amaartois $1635 + $20 shipping to a USA address


----------



## KeyWest

New York:

*Marquises:* classic $2300 / special $2990


----------



## batgirl416

Rue St Honore Prices

_Jeanne GM _
* Black or Black with Tan - EUR 1650 
* Limited Colours - EUR 2145 
* Additional Strap (either 114 cm / 146 cm) - EUR 275 

_Zippe GM Matignon_
* Black or Black with Tan - EUR 840 
* Limited Colours - EUR 1080


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Paris: 

Croisiere 35 in white is EUR 2,015 incl VAT

The white strap for it is EUR 275 incl VAT


----------



## contributor

I bought a card case in NY. Don't know the name of it but it was the pouch type. 

Black is US$475. 
Colors about $625.

(I REALLY love it. Its so elegant and slim but I think its overpriced for what it is!! That's a lot for a bit of leather.)


----------



## MoscowDreamer

Hi everybody!
I have emailed Goyard New York and Paris stores this week to know the prices for some products. The prices are:

NEW YORK 
1) Croisiere 50 - 3840$ in limited colors
2) Senat MM - 1288$ in limited colors
3) Passport Holder - 775$ in limited colors
4) Ascot Umbrella - 1400$
5) Black Leather Gloves - 865$
6) Fregate Belt - 865$
7) Grand Bleu - 2630/3420$ 
8) Card Holder - 445$ in limited colors

PARIS
1) Goyard Grand Bleu 
    PM - 1100/1430
    MM - 1600/2080
    GM - 2100/2730
2) Ascot Umbrella - 850
3) Gloves - 520
4) Saint Sulpice (Card Holder) - 280 in limited colors
I hope my message is useful


----------



## NatalieChore

Went and bought my first Goyard today! At Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills. 
St Louis PM regular colors $1,200
St Louis GM regular colors $1,375


----------



## neatfreak

St. Louis GM in limited colors is $1795 across US.

Approx 4-6 week wait for customization currently, even in SF.


----------



## reeco

Hong Kong (Peninsula store)

The price of Artois PM in black/tan is $11,800 while grey is $15,300.
The bag includes a free personalization of your initials in 2-3 letters in 1
color. It will take about 7 working days from the day you order the bag.
If you want to further do more personalization, a set of marquage includes
1-6 letters, or 1-3 stripes, the price is $1,300 each set.
It will takes  2-3 months for this personalization.


----------



## mommysie

Here are the St Louis prices in Paris as of 9/1/2015


Saint Louis PM - 800 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine

Saint Louis PM - 1,040 euros for limited colors



Saint Louis GM - 920 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine

Saint Louis GM - 1,200 euros for limited


----------



## chokmp

Sydee said:


> Does anyone know the current prices of the St. Louis in the UK?? Thanks in advance.



As at 10/9/15, the St. Louis - PM, is £710 in classic colours and £925 in other colours.


----------



## Alekennedy

Sjboehringer said:


> Are these prices with or without VAT?




Sorry not OP, but I'm gonna paste a part of the email Goyard London sent me a few days ago:

    St Louis PM : £710 ( £592excluding VAT)  in classic colours (For Black, Black with Tan Leather trimming) 

And £925.00( £771 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy ,White and Grey )

Hope it helps!
Edit: if you also want the prices for the GM, you can just ask me and I'll let you know


----------



## manpursefan

Paris:
Ambassade PM - 1785 euros


----------



## Alekennedy

citruses said:


> Does anyone have the price for the St Louis PM special colours in USD please?



Pasting the info I received last week from Goyard New York: 

Crafted in a limited color, Saint Louis PM is priced at $1,560.

Crafted in a limited color, Saint Louis GM is priced at $1,795.

PS: they told me that if I wanted to order one I'd have to call the boutique.. I don't know where you live or about other U.S. boutiques but you can try emailing them and ask. Since I'm not from the U.S., I also emailed Goyard London and I can indeed order via email. Hope this info helps


----------



## OfBirkinsAndMen

At the 233SH store in Paris

(all prices in euros)

St. Louis PM 800/920
St. Louis GM 1,040/1,200
Sénat MM 610/795
Grand Bleu 1,950/2,535
Boeing 55 2,830/3,680
Croisière 50 2,475/3,220
Short Strap 114
Long Strap 275


----------



## dbs328

note book covers and refills
castiglione (daily planner): 400 euro for classic black styles, 520 euros for limited colors, 90 euro refill
cambon (small): 245 for classic style, 320 euro for limit colors, 90 euro for planner refill, and 50 euro for blank refill


----------



## pinky7129

Limited crafted colors gather red, orange, yellow, green, light blue, navy, burgundy, white as well as our grey finish.

Saint Louis conceived in its small size is currently valued $1,200 crafted in any of classic black Goyardine, whether black or tan trimmed.
Crafted in a limited color, as the mentioned grey finish, Saint Louis is priced at $1,560.


Saint Louis conceived in its large size is currently valued $1,375 crafted in any of classic black Goyardine, whether black or tan trimmed.
Crafted in a limited color, as the mentioned grey finish, Saint Louis is priced at $1,795.


----------



## MrGoyard

Prices Paris:

*Saint Marc:*
Classic: 295
Special: 385

*Malesherbes:*
Classic: 295
Special: 385

*Saint Sulpice:*
Classic: 210
Special: 270


----------



## mee4

*Hong Kong*
  St. Louis PM - 8650/11250
  St. Louis GM - 9950/12950
  Artois - 11800/15300


*Paris*
  St. Louis PM - 800/1040
  St. Louis GM - 920/1200
  Artois - 1090/1420


*London*
  St. Louis PM - 710/925
  St. Louis GM - 815/1060
  Artois- 955/1255


----------



## madeofdreams

Taipei (tourists get 5% back) 

St Louis GM 41,300
St Louis PM 36,000


----------



## izzue520

France

_[FONT=&quot]Steamer[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] conceived in its small version and designed in a classic black finish, is valued 2,210 euros.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Conceived in a limited crafted color, _Steamer_ is priced 2,750 euros.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Designed in its larger version, a classic black _Steamer_  is valued 2,550 euros.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]As for the limited finishes, these hold a value amouting 3,315 euros.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]_Ambassade_ 24H is priced at 2,625 euros for a classic finish, whereas a limited color is valued 3,415 euros.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Coconut2010

As of March 3, 2016 USA prices:

Senat GM basic color $1425/ special color $1625

St. Louis PM basic color $1200/ special color $1560

Zippered long wallet special color $1550


----------



## MonsieurMode

Saint Sulpice Card Case 

Classic Colors - $330
Special Colors - $425

From NM Beverly Hills, May 2016


----------



## MLMC76

Hi all! I'm new to this goyard thread and  i want to share the price of beleverde MM (special color) in KWN. Its 3,040,000 KWN.   From Goyard Gallleria Gangnam, Seoul


----------



## annou29

bought my Saint louis PM in black 2 weeks ago, at the Biarritz shop. the price in france is now 800 euros.


----------



## bonjour424

The "sesame" key rings are 150/195 euros for regular/special colors in Paris.

The "grenelle" passport covers are out of stock until September


----------



## sakuraboo

Just got an email from 233 Goyard...

A fully detaxed price for international orders: 
_PM Saint Louis_ 665 euros / 865 euros
_GM Saint Louis_ 765 euros / 1,000 euros.
Shipping fees were quoted to be* 670 euros* for one tote... btw, i'm in Canada


----------



## reeco

In Hong Kong for Marquises:
The price is HK$17,400 & HK$22,600 for basic and special colors respectively.


----------



## reeco

In Shanghai for Marquises :
Marquises in regular colour is RMB16,850,in special colour is RMB21,900


----------



## reeco

In Taiwan for Marquises :
Classic colors is NTD67,200(black& black with tan) 
Special colors is NTD87,350


----------



## WillstarveforLV

As of August 01st, 2016 - in California
St. Louis Tote GM - Black (non colour) = $1375 USD
Personalization Package (non metallic colours) = $330 USD
Shipping inter-US = $50 USD


----------



## cruz_andmama

Singapore:
Sulpice card holder classic - 440 / special - 570
Saint louis PM classic / 1610 / 2040
Saint Louis GM classic - 1840 / special 2400


----------



## kyyan

At their flagship Rue Saint-Honoré store, special color St Louis is 1040Euro/1200Euro for PM/GM specifically.  12% VAT tax back at airport.


----------



## it_bag

Tokyo, Japan- Goyard store in Isetan (Shinjuku)
St. Louis PM Classic Colors only: ¥122000 before taxes 
St. Louis GM Classic Colors only: ¥139000 before taxes 

All non Japanese residence can shop tax free with foreign passport. (Tax savings of 8%)

Location Information:
14-1 Shinjuku 3 Chome Shinjuku-Ku Tokyo 160-0022 Japan
Telephone +81 3 5357 7785
isetan@goyard.com


----------



## jluxej

I just got my first Goyard St Louis ever at the London Mayfair store in the PM size in black!  Was casually mentioning to the Goyard lady who was serving me how there hasn't been a price increase lately just to be told that prices will increase TOMORROW on Oct 1st  I paid £710 for the black one (classic colour) so anyone who lives in London and is contemplating getting a Goyard bag should run to the store like now haha!


----------



## MrGoyard

Prices increased slightly.
Saint Sulpice prices are now €230 (classic) & €300 (specials).


----------



## i_heart_fashion

In Osaka, Japan at the Takashimaya Department Store in Namba:

St. Louis PM special colors- 159000 yen


----------



## miniplum

Went to the flagship store in Paris today. Was quoted the following (for special colors):

PM Saint Louis 1065 euros...same size with a zipper (sorry don't know the name) is 1,400 euros.
The smallest pochette is 400 euros.

Ended up with the card holder...300 euros.


----------



## c18027

Just received notification that Goyard boutiques have adjusted US pricing to reflect the weaker Euro.  Chanel and Hermès took similar actions earlier this year.  Please contact your US boutique for more pricing information.


----------



## pereisu

c18027 said:


> Just received notification that Goyard boutiques have adjusted US pricing to reflect the weaker Euro.  Chanel and Hermès took similar actions earlier this year.  Please contact your US boutique for more pricing information.



Hi, I just purchased the St Louis GM black/black from Goyard New York on 10/4 and the price had not changed. It was $1,375.


----------



## cassie1013

Just bought St. Louis PM in London, classic color (black with tan straps) - was 755 in pounds.


----------



## nordicstyle

Price for the classic color St. Louis GM in Paris this week - 940 euro.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Paris:
St. Louis GM special colours incl. VAT was EUR 1,220 as of yesterday


----------



## StephenS93

£875 for St. Louis GM in London. Regular colors


----------



## verumregium

melinda said:


> Does anyone know current prices in the US for St. Louis tote PM & GM? Classic colors. Thanks in advance!


I just exchanged emails with Chicago
Saint Louis:
PM small in black or black/tan $1,200, other colors $1,560
GM large in black or black/tan $1,375, other colors $1,795
Sesame Keychain:
Black and black/tan color $245, other colors $315


----------



## Diorlvlover

LadyLynnZ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anyone know the prices of St Louis and Anjou in Singapore?


In August the St Louis PM was SGD 2090 and the GM was SGD 2400 for special colors.


----------



## cinnapox

November 2016:
Paris Saint Honoré: Croisiere 50: 3250€ (Bandouliere 350€) 
USA: $4995 (bag only)


----------



## dluckygurl8

kangaruby926 said:


> What are current Saint Louis PM prices in Europe and the UK?  Am planning a trip to Paris and London in May and hope to snag a Goyard or two!



December 2016:
Paris :: Saint Louis PM (special colour) - 1055€


----------



## MrGoyard

Cap Vert in *Paris:*
€990 for black


----------



## ultravisitor

Zed82 said:


> Does anybody know the last price of Grand Bleu GM in euros or dollars?



In November at Neiman Marcus it was $2700 for special colors.


----------



## mommylawyer

These prices are based on phone calls with the Chicago store between December 2016-February 2017. 

Sac Hardy PM (Black) $2160 US
Bellechasse PM (Black) $1750 US
Bellechasse PM Special Edition (longer straps) (Black) $1920 US
St. Louis PM (Grey) $1560 US
Saigon PM $4770 US
Jeanne MM (Black) $2120 US [Strap is $440]
Sainte Marie Clutch (Black) $1030 US
Sainte Marie Clutch (Grey) $1380 US
Artois MM (Black) $1635 US
Voltaire (Black) $2300 US
Large Pouch (12X8) Black $880 US
Small Pouch (6X4) Black $590 US
Croisiere 35 (Grey) $2470 US


----------



## alizhan

Layn said:


> Is Monte Carlo clutch still available?  Anyone know its price in Paris or in Seoul?



Yes. I got mine in grey in last December at 2080 euro.


----------



## alizhan

LoreleiVictoria said:


> Price of GM Bellachase?


1735 eur for classics colours and 2260 eur for special colours


----------



## Shinepat

Angie Ong said:


> Hello, anyone know the price of Belvedere MM in basic and special colors?


Just bought from Paris store. black/brown color it costs 1575 euro.


----------



## Alice's craze

I just asked my cousin to get a light grey Artois go me at Le Temps in Paris and The price was 1420 euro


----------



## NRS

Dorf said:


> What's the current price on the black/brown Grand Bleu MM in £ ?


Unfortunately the Grand Bleu MM is discontinued. There are still some GM sizes in various colours floating around in a few european boutiques such as the London, Paris, Biarritz, Milan.

I believe the retail for the Grand Bleu MM was 1350/1755 euros in Paris and 1335/1735 pounds in London. GM size retails for 2025 pounds in special colours (Not too sure about classic ones.)

Hopefully that helps a bit, It's a pity that the grand bleu MM is discontinued as I'm after one too.


----------



## SupernovaJ

Goyard Varenne Wallet / Special Colors: 1,440,000 KRW (approximately $1295.38 USD)


----------



## kyyan

St Louis GM in classic colors is $9950 HKD at Pacific Place, HK


----------



## dsolorio

floridagal23 said:


> Does anyone have recent pricing for the zippe wallet PM in the US? Just the black exterior/tan interior. Thanks!


$1190 as of January


----------



## Jfiske

Chicago store quoted me these prices and sizes today (2/4/2018):
Artois MM classic color: $2625
Artois MM special color: $2035
Artois PM classic color: $1725
Artois PM special color: $2245
Personalization in regular colors for two stripes and four letters was going to be $330 and metallic colors would be $660.

The Artois MM is 20W x 11.5H x 6.5D
The Artois PM is 16W x 9.5H x 5D


----------



## alizhan

I wanted to get a green luggage tag i.e. Residence Badge they call it. Goyard Paris quoted me 370 euro. 

2 years ago, when it was released with Anjou, I was quoted 275 euro.


----------



## Jfiske

Jfiske said:


> Chicago store quoted me these prices and sizes today (2/4/2018):
> Artois MM classic color: $2625
> Artois MM special color: $2035
> Artois PM classic color: $1725
> Artois PM special color: $2245
> Personalization in regular colors for two stripes and four letters was going to be $330 and metallic colors would be $660.
> 
> The Artois MM is 20W x 11.5H x 6.5D
> The Artois PM is 16W x 9.5H x 5D



I just realized that the Artois MM colors should be switched! 
Artois MM classic color: $2035
Artois MM special color: $2625


----------



## oxalis

7/3/18 Goyard Belvedère grey PM online order @Paris233 will cost 1825 euros.


----------



## gucci*lover

Jfiske said:


> I just realized that the Artois MM colors should be switched!
> Artois MM classic color: $2035
> Artois MM special color: $2625



Just bought an Artois MM in gray (special color) in Paris - €1725 with €207 VAT back


----------



## Kevinh73

Milan (April 2018) prices in Euros.

Mini Anjou in red                 1795
Plumet in red                         945
Senat mini in black                315
Voltaire in black                    1135
Pencil case in black               520
Portefeuille Moliere in blue    730


----------



## cindy05

Goyard Artois MM in Paris as of 7/21/18 €1325. After vat refund of 12%, €1166 or $1368  Classic color.


----------



## justdefend

Just came back from Paris and price checked a few items:

Voltaire III in Black or Black and Tan - 1100 euros 
St. Louis PM in Special Colors - 1085 euros
Senat PM in Special Colors - 545 euros

Also, called the Goyard on Rodeo Drive and the Voltaire III sells for $1685 in the US.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know the US price for the cap vert in black? And the Belvedere 2 pm and mm in black?


----------



## antonettep

Does anyone know the current price for a St. Louis gm (special color) and a st. Marie clutch (black) are in Paris plus VAT refund?


----------



## fanki1983

just back from London Store, the green colour literally run out in most models
all the mini messengers bags are ALL gone in ALL colours !!! (cap vert, beleverde 2 and plummet)

I got my st Louis GM colour $1130 pound inc VAT 

Someone told me the Paris main store also is the same as lots of the bags run out, is Goyard really being very popular these days?


----------



## chupachups1

Milan Aug 2018 

Bellechasse in yellow ~EUR 1770
Same bag in HK is ~ HKD 18,000


----------



## Stregahorn

From Chicago in June

Bellechasse PM (special colors) $2,635
Bellechasse PM (All black leather)  $3,800
Saigon PM (special color)  $6,260 
Saigon GM (special color)   $7,325 
St. Martin (special color, has been discontinued) $2,430

From Paris in July (include VAT)
Bellechasse PM (special colors) 1,715 Euros
Saigon PM (special color)  4,080 Euros
Saigon GM (special color)  4,780 Euros
New Belvedere PM (special color) 1,800 Euros (same price as old Belvedere)
Chypre PM (Special Goyardine) 3,055 Euros (I believe my SA said they were discontinuing this as well)
Chypre PM (Leather) 4,100 Euros

I will be in NYC next weekend and then Mexico City first weekend in November.  Will post prices as I get them.


----------



## protein_

St Louis PM (black/with black handles) is now $1280 USD in San Francisco


----------



## cwool

Anjou tote PM in grey $3035 US
Senat pouch MM in black $965 US


----------



## MsAli

St. Louis GM Black 970€
St. Louis XXL Black 1160€
(Paris Store)


----------



## Tryster0

Boeing 45 (standard colors) - $3,760


----------



## Shopfranceinc

On January 15, 2019, the GM Black was 970€, the GM Colors were 1260€.  The PM Color was 1085€.  I don't have the price for the PM Blacks but prices had not changed since last year. I hope this is helpful. Have a lovely trip!


----------



## jaz_o

Artois PM classic color: $1,655 US / €1,125 / £1,050
Artois PM special colors: $2,150 US / €1,465

Artois MM classic color: $1,945 US / €1,325
Artois MM special colors: $2,530 US / €1,725

St. Louis PM classic color: $1,225 US / €835 / £780
St. Louis PM special colors: $1,595 US / €1,085 / £1,015

St. Louis GM classic color: $1,425 US / €970
St. Louis GM special colors: $1,855 US / €1,260 / £1,130

St. Louis XXL classic color: €1,160


----------



## Avasmama

USA
St. Louis PM tote special color
$1,595.00


----------



## vava506

Feb 2019 Paris price for cap vert is €1300


----------



## manpursefan

vava506 said:


> Feb 2019 Paris price for cap vert is €1300


special colors or black?


----------



## vava506

manpursefan said:


> special colors or black?


special color


----------



## Huckleberry207

Just bought the Artois MM in black/black at the London store, current price is £1235.


----------



## Elleandherpurse

March 2019- Singapore:  Saint Louis PM in classic color: 1,640 SGD


----------



## skymcc

London 3/19:
Plumet 860 £ (in special color)
Chambellan accessory 195 £


----------



## SDH1980

London April 2019

Jouvence Special Colour £815
Senat MM Special Colour £725


----------



## Alcorhar0

Paris - April 13th, 2019

Belvedere II - €1620 Black/Black


----------



## annie9999

Paris 4/2019- The Plumet in a color was 915 euro and the PM Anjou in Noir was 1,690 euro.


----------



## rlVlad

4/27/19 over at Beverly Hills.
Senat PM in Classic ($615.00)
Senat PM in Special ($800.00)
Foulard N3 Vert/Rose ($615.00)


----------



## piccolochimico

Milan  May 2019
Saint Sulpice black € 260


----------



## MrGoyard

*Prices in Paris

Capetien:*
€1.420 for the classic colors, black/black and black/tan
€1.845 for the limited colors navy and green
€2.400 for special order colors; red, orange, yellow, light blue, burgundy, white and grey

*Personalisation:*
Six letters / three stripes
€150 for matte colors and €300 for metallic.


----------



## qawang

*Paris Shop: *May 23rd, 2019

Cap vert for color (grey) €1415


----------



## azzazza

San Francisco, June 2019
Richelieu wallet
- standard colors: USD 1010
- special colors: USD 1345


----------



## piccolochimico

Milan, June 2019
St Pierre black/black € 450


----------



## ahjy

June 2019
Hongkong
Plumet Wallet Pouch - Special Colours HKD9500


----------



## justdefend

Just came back from Paris. Here are current prices in Euros for a few items:

Caravelle 2 Black / Black and Tan €1560
Chypre Special Colors €2405
Senat Special Colors
Mini €400
PM €545
MM €825
GM €1145
Victoire Companion Special Colors €285
St. Sulpice Special Colors €325


----------



## Don.aah

Just came back to the US from Paris Aug 2019:

*Belvedere PM II black/black*
$1405 Euros before VAT back. $170 VAT return (12%) if you do a credit card refund otherwise 10.5% cash.

*Belvedere PM II colours*
$1850 Euros before VAT back.


----------



## Swanky

Goyard in Chicago NM
Green Portefeuille Pochette Plumet $1345.00


----------



## rmt245

September 2019

*Goyard Singapore*
Gray Bellechasse PM - S$3380 (includes 7% sales tax) - approx $2456 USD total

*Goyard Chicago*
Gray Bellechasse PM - $2520 (does not include Chicago sales tax, currently 10.25%)


----------



## Sanikki

*September in Paris*
Goyard Isabelle special color 1790 euro
Goyard Senat MM black 635 euro


----------



## JStrav

Long time lurker, first post - just leaving Paris so these prices are late Nov. VAT return will take another 12% off 

Sac Hardy PM - special colors - €2000
Isabelle - special colors - €1790
Belvedere 2 PM - special colors (I think) - €1825
Belvedere 2 MM - special colors - €2105 
Monte Carlo Mini - special colors - €1125


----------



## Swanky

Artois MM in grey $2530 @ Goyard NM Chicago
Artois includes monogramming but can't be tone on tone


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Singapore November 2019:
Saint Leger - SGD3050 

Hong Kong November 2019:
Saint Leger - HKD16,500 (around about - but it was very close to this price)

Both of these prices are for the normal colours only.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

London

St Louis PM - £790
St Louis GM - £990
special color £1150

Sac Hardy PM £1375


----------



## MissyDTLA

February in Paris 
Goyard Senat MM black 640 euro
Goyard Mini Anjou black 1390 euro


----------



## Sabrina96

March 1, 2020 
Goyard St. Louis GM Special Colors - $1855 
Location - Bergdorfs

In New York City ^^


----------



## t.s.

Paris prices this March in Euro after tax:
Porte_cartes St Marc Noir - 350
Sac Voltaire Noir - 1,195
Bandouliere Sangle MM Noir - 350
Sac Artois PM Noir - 1,130
Porte-Passeport Grenelle Noir - 395
Messager Capetien MM Noir - 1,290


----------



## t.s.

Paris, 233 Rue Saint Honore in Euro after tax: March, 2020 

Porte Cartes St Marc Noir - 350 euro
Sac Voltaire Noir - 1,195 euro
Bandouliere Sangle MM Noir - 350 euro
Sac Artois PM Noir - 1,130 euro
Porte-Passeport Grenelle Noir - 395 euro
Messager Capetien MM Noir - 1,290 euro


----------



## t.s.

Just went to Rodeo Dr today...checking for strap for Voltaire..
Leather $500, Canvas $375


----------



## Megan1

*March 2020 (in Paris)*
Cap Vert (camera bag) Special colour: 1455€
Cap Vert (camera bag) Black colour: 1120€
St. Michel (key holder) Special colour: 455€
Victoire (men's wallet) Black colour:  550€
St. Sulpice (card holder) Black colour:  250€


----------



## REYNALD0C

Just inquired today about two bags 

Anjou Mini classic $1935 
Petit flot classic $1820


----------



## mmmsc

Just got these current prices in Miami for the Artois. Store still closed but you can email them. 
The price for the Artois PM in the classic colors is $1,655 and $2,150 for the specialty colors.

-The price for the Artois MM in the classic colors is $1,945 and the $2,530 for the specialty colors.

-The price for the Artois GM in the classic colors is $2,240 and the $2,910for the specialty colors.


----------



## REYNALD0C

Beverly Hills, CA Goyard July 2020

Belvedere 2 MM Classic Colors - $2380
Senat PM Classic Colors - $615
Saigon PM Classic Colors - $4615
Boeing 55 Classic Colors - $3680


----------



## Dreamybabie

NY Goyard 
St. Louis PM special color $1595


----------



## 26Alexandra

Paris
Saint Louis PM 1085 euro


----------



## walds11

Goyard NY
Saint Marc card holder:
$515 for classic colors
$670 for special colors


----------



## clkeeks

Beverly Hills, CA as of July/August 2020 (prices are for classic colors only)
Petit Flot - $1820
St. Louis PM - $1225
St. Louis GM - $1425
Capvert - $1600


----------



## littlehouses

Beverly Hills, CA - 8/22/20

St Sulpice - $365 (classic) // $475 (Special Colors)
Victoire Wallet - $810 (Classic) // $1055 (Special Colors)
St. Pierre Wallet - $640 (Classic) // $830 (Special Colors)
St. Marc Wallet - $515 (Classic) // $670 (Special Colors)
St. Lambert Wallet - $805 (Classic) // $1045 (Special Colors)
St. Roch Wallet - $1100 (Special Colors)


----------



## goyard2020

Senat MM Pouch Black - London April 2019 £590
Senat MM Pouch Special Colour - Monaco August 2020 €830 (Would love to know the current price in the UK for this)


----------



## marvelboy

Goyard Singapore
Regina trunk bag black/tan: $6890sgd
Regina trunk bag grey: $8960

Can i ask anyone in Paris if how much is this bag over there? Thanks.


----------



## clkeeks

I just inquired about the new Alexandre III (Beverly Hills, CA)
$2885 for classic 
$3750 for special colors


----------



## jencl3

From SF boutique (now open!)

Artois PM $1655 (classic), MM $2150 (classic)
Petit flot $1985 (classic) 
Rouette 1980 (classic), $2580 (color) 
Senat Mini $450 (classic)
Cap Vert (classic) $1690, (color) $2130
St Marie clutch (classic) $1135 / (color) $1350


----------



## c.d.s.

Goyard Bergdorf Goodman Prices

Anjou Mini Tote Bag (Goyardine & Leather) – Classic $1915 | Special $2490
Cap Vert Crossbody Bag – Classic $1640 | Special $2170
Senat Pouch PM – Classic $615
Senat Pouch MM – Classic $975 | Special $1265
Malesherbes Business Card Holder – Classic $560 | Special $730
St. Sulpice Card Holder – Classic $365 | Special $500
Matingion Zip Wallet Mini – Classic $590 | Special $735


----------



## Kkidder

Sabrina96 said:


> March 1, 2020
> Goyard St. Louis GM Special Colors - $1855
> Location - Bergdorfs
> 
> In New York City ^^


Can confirm this was the price at San Fran store as of this weekend.


----------



## Swanky

Anjou PM in black $2190 USD


----------



## c18027

As of 12/1/20 in the US:
— Grenelle Passport Cover = $580 black or black/tan, $755 for special colors
— Saint Louis PM = $1225 black or black/tan, $1595 for special colors
— Saint Marc Card Holder = $670 for special colors
— Marquage = $170

*Price Reduction*
— Monte Carlo Mini/Universal Phone Case = $840 black or black/tan (reduced from $1200)


----------



## Red J

Miami
- Plumet $1070 classic / $1390 special colors
- Saint Louis Clair Voie PM (Opaline or Violet) $1745
- Monte Carlo Mini (Reduced Prices) $840 classic / $1100 special colors


----------



## c18027

The price just increased today in the U.S. on several Goyard pieces, including these two models ...

Cap Vert:
Black/black and black/tan increased from $1695 to $1785.
Special colors increased from $2130 to $2230.

Saint Louis PM:
Black/black and black/tan increased from $1225 to $1285.
Special colors increased from $1595 to $1604.


----------



## bottegavenetaBB

Recent price increase for Goyard Card Holders
*ST SULPICE*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $385
Colors: $480



*Victoire Insert*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $340
Colors: $425 






*Malesherbes *– (please disregard the personalization on photo – not included)
Prices:

Black/Black or Black/Tan: $585
Colors: $730




*St Marc*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $540
Colors: $675




*St Pierre*
Prices:

Black/Black or Black/Tan: $670
Colors: $840


----------



## viciel

Sesame $255 classic colors
Wrap bracelet $565 special colors
Key holder pouch $675 special colors
Luggage tag $500 special colors
Large fold-over clutch $1400 special colors


----------



## southbeach82

_US Pricing_

_Artois__PM_​_MM_​_GM_​_BLACK/BLACK OR BLACK/TAN__$1915_​_$2190_​_$2600_​_COLORS__$2490_​_$2845_​_$3380_​


----------



## am1ly

Paris, Goyard rue saint honoré store, Mars 2021
Bellechasse black : 1,350 euros


----------



## step2005

Bleu Saint Louis PM, April 2021, 1605 USD


----------



## step2005

Personalization on Saint Louis, 3 letters: 170 USD


----------



## Ironishii

April 2021:
Goyard Sac Cap Vert Black-Tan = 13,400HKD (~1,740 USD)

*I ended up paying more for it though coz I went thru a buyer, but I didn't wanna wait any longer coz prices kept increasing


----------



## mscupcake

June 2021:
Petit Flot ~
Black/Tan: $1875
Special Colors: $2345


----------



## CTLover

Today at the Goyard Store in NYC on 63rd street.  Black with Black MM Artois tote--$2025 USD.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Goyard prices in EUROS from Paris today (late June 2021)

Jouvence MM: 730 classic 

Jouvence GM: 830 classic 

Artois PM: 1245 classic, 1525 special 

Artois MM: 1420 classic, 1875 special 

Boeing 25: 690 classic , 865 special 

Cap Vert: 1250 classic , 1565 special


----------



## FresaJae

San Francisco, CA, USA (prices in USD):

Marie Galante MM, in yellow:  $3578.11 (including tax)
Personalization on Marie Galante MM:  $680

Saigon Mini Structured Bag, in green:  $5,315


----------



## cardcase

Singapore:

*St. Sulpice in Orange : SGD 660*
*Initials : SGD 240*
*Stripes : SGD 240*


----------



## nilin_

*Singapore:*

Senat MM Black/Black and Tan: SGD $1360
Plumet in Black/Black and Tan: SGD$1560


----------



## kikiii_24

St. Louis GM classic colors: $1,870


----------



## martianboyuk

UK prices as of August 2021 for several mens bags:

The_ Voltaire_:

2 classic colors: black and black and tan valued £1175.
9 limited colors: red, orange, yellow, green, sky blue, navy blue, burgundy, white and grey valued £1470.

The _Ambassade_ PM:

Valued £1860 in classic Goyardine canvas.
Valued £2325 in limited colors.
34 cm long, 27 cm high and 8 cm deep.
 
The_ Ambassade _MM:

Valued £2045 in classic Goyardine canvas.
Valued £2555 in limited colors.
41 cm long, 29 cm high and 10 cm deep.
 
The_ Ambassade_ GM:

Valued £2620 in classic Goyardine canvas.
Valued £3405 in limited colors.
42 cm long, 29 cm high and 16 cm deep.

The_ Capetien:_

Valued £1230 in classic colors.
Valued £1540 in some limited colors.
The _Capetien _may also be made to order in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, burgundy, white or grey for the price of £2000.
The _Citadin_:

Valued £1660 crafted in classic Goyardine canvas.
Valued £2075 crafted in some limited color.
The _Citadin_ may also be proposed in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, burgundy, white or grey color for the price of £2700.


There is a possibility of adding a strap either to The _Ambassade_ or The _Citadin_:


Our leather strap valued £405.
The Cotton version valued £330.


----------



## lovelife001

*Chicago:*
Mini Saigon Bag Structured version - Tan/Black $4,250 plus tax


----------



## justdefend

Just came back from Paris and have some pricing updates:

Montmartre eyeglass case (special colors) - 240 euros

Necessaire organizer - 480 euros

Senate Mini (special colors) - 410 euros

St. Louis (special colors) - 1165 euros

Senate MGM - new size between MM and GM that can fit a 13-inch notebook (standard) - 890 euros


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Was at Goyard Paris yesterday, following prices are incl. VAT:

St. Louis PM Standard Colors - 900€
St. Louis PM Precious Metals Limited Edition - 1,350€
Varenne Special Colors - 880€
Marie Galante PM Standard Colors - 1,815€ (I bought it in 2006 for 850€... how time flies)


----------



## bella10

St Louis Pm in Chicago store today, black on black $1285 + tax


----------



## carlarp8

For those in Brazil 
St Louis PM regular colors BRL 8,800
and special colors BRL 11,400.


----------



## nostalgists

St. Louis GM in bright blue in Chicago on 10/9 $1,870 + tax


----------



## Therolls123

Was in Paris last week:
St. Louis PM Classic Colors 900 Euro
St. Louis GM Classic Colors 1,050 Euro
Montmarte Eyeglass Case Special Colors 240 Euro
Voltaire Tote Classic Colors 1250 Euro / Special Colors 1565 Euro
Sangle MM Strap (Fabric) Any Color 350 Euro
Leather MM Strap Any Color 430 Euro
Victoire Card Insert Classic Colors 240 Euro
Victoire Billfold Special Color 745 Euro
Universal A4 Companion Classic Colors 1215 Euro / Special Colors 1520 Euro
Senat Pouch MGM Size Classic Colors 820 Euro / Special Colors 1025 Euro
*Pencil/Pen Case (Looks like a small zippered box) Special Colors 680 Euro

*Side note, if you are looking for a pencil/pen sleeve instead of a case, I highly recommend re-purposing a Montmarte eyeglass case for this purpose. For reference I'm able to fit 1 Montblanc 149, 1 Pelikan M1000 and 1 Montblanc Martele (146 size but a bit thicker) fountain pen comfortably and still utilize the button closure.


----------



## Swanky

Artois MM $2045 black/tan
St. Louis GM $1495 black/tan


----------



## Red J

Paris:

Cap Vert / Special Colors - 1565€
Sac Hardy (original model - they still have some in stock) / Special Colors - 1830€


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Belvedere PM
Classic: €1500
Special: €1875


----------



## Sabrina96

Goyard NYC Boutique
St. Louis PM special colors $1605


----------



## Bernardo Pérez

Goyard NYC boutique
St Pierre Card Holder/Wallet Special Colors - $840


----------



## sanindlbs

UK Prices (in GBP):

St Louis PM: 845/1,050 Special Colours

Artois PM: 1,145 Regular Colours

Rouette: 1,355/1,670 Special Colours

Bellechasse: 1,270 Regular Colours


----------



## hermielou

US Prices for St. Louis:


*St. Louis pm*

18” across

11” length

$1285.00- classic

$1605.00-special



*St. Louis gm*

22” across

13”length

$1,495.00-classic

$1,870.00-special


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

UK Prices:
Artois MM - £1335 (regular colors)
Edmond Bracelet - £295 (black/black)


----------



## fuberwil

Paris Price - Purchased Nov 14 

Belvedere PM (color) - 1875 euro
Victoire Wallet (color) - 745 euro


----------



## lindacherie

*Anjou GM, special colors:* $3,370 (USD, before sales tax)


----------



## Lillianlm

Artois MM in black/tan 
$2,025 in Chicago NM. No tax if shipped to a state that does not have a Goyard store.


----------



## bibogirl

At the Chicago Neiman Marcus

Matignon Wallet PM in Classic Colors $800
Artois MM in Classic Colors $2025, Special Colors $2530
Anjou Mini in Classic Colors $2060, Special Colors $2575
Minaudière in Classic Colors is $3995, Special Colors $4995, Special Editions (silver, gold, jet black) $5995


----------



## yoshikitty

End of September 2021:
Anjou Mini special color 1805 Euro
Matignon Mini wallet special color 540 Euro


----------



## techNix

Joined the Goyard club!

Goyard USA - Dallas
December 2021

Cap Vert, Black/Black                $1785
St Sulpice, Black/Black              $385
Edmond Dog Collar Black/Black  $515
(In USD)


----------



## yoshikitty

December 2021:
Compagnon Universel A4,  Black 1215€ / Color 1520€
8 Watch case, Black 2710€ / Grey 3390€ / Color 4405€
Artois PM, Black 1420€ / Color 1525€
Matignon PM, Black 560€ / Color 700€


----------



## suziedepingu

Dec 2021 in London:
Matignon mini classic is £405 incl VAT
Bellechasse classic is £1265 incl VAT


----------



## ahswong

December 2021

Belvedere PM classic colors - 2140
St. Louis PM special colors - 1605


----------



## c18027

ahswong said:


> December 2021
> 
> Belvedere PM classic colors - 2140
> St. Louis PM special colors - 1605


Where and what currency, please?


----------



## ahswong

c18027 said:


> Where and what currency, please?


US and dollars


----------



## Where2Next?

December 2021 Paris

Anjou Mini classic color €1,445
Anjou Mini special color €1,805
St. Louis PM special color €1,125
Minaudiere  Silver Edition €4,200
St. Sulpice classic €270


----------



## Mariana*

For those in Brasil - Goyard São Paulo
Cap Vert 
Regular colors BRL 11,700
Special colors BRL 15,400.


----------



## Where2Next?

NYC pricing today

Saigon Souple Mini:  Classic: $2,825 Special: $3,530
(All colors are in stock except for Burgundy and Navy)
$30 ground shipping 
$65 2nd day air


----------



## trunkdevil

US price as of today, Grand Hôtel Trunk bag
black- $4400 
colors- $5330
Optional strap- $455


----------



## narico

UK prices now:

St Louis PM
 - classic colours £920 
 - special colours £1100 

St Louis GM
 - classic colours £1070 
 - special colours £1280


----------



## dearestxdee

Jan 2022
Belvedere PM classic $2250 / colors $2700


----------



## trunkdevil

US Feb 
Montmartre GM Case - colors $440
Sénat Mini Wallet - colors $560
Cuir PM strap - colors $460
Sangle PM strap - colors $410


----------



## tamqnn

US - Bergdorf Goodman (January 2022)
Alpin Mini Backpack
Colors - $3,670
Black - $3,060 

Note: I think Bergdorf Goodman prices are slightly lower in the US than the actual retail boutiques. I believe @azngirl180 got the black mini backpack for $3,165 recently from the San Francisco boutique. 

Also, this seems to indicate that the Alpin Mini Backpack had a price decrease! I was quoted $3,955 for colors from Bergdorf in 04/2021 and $4,230 for colors from the boutique in 09/2021.


----------



## tamqnn

US - Bergdorf Goodman (February 2022)
Cap-Vert PM Bag
Colors - $2,230
Black - $1,785

Looks like the price for the Cap-Vert PM is the same for both Bergdorf and the US retail boutiques. Perhaps certain pieces are lower at Bergdorf for whatever reason.


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis PM*
Classic: $1350 USD
Special: $1620 USD


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis GM*
Classic: $1580 USD
Special: $1890 USD


----------



## tamqnn

US - Bergdorf Goodman (February 2022)

*Rouette* *PM Bag*
Colors: $2,530
Black: $2,110


----------



## LVinCali

Paris 2022
Belvedere PM
special color 2040€


----------



## xlalala123

Paris Feb 2022
St Louis PM (special color) 1220
Artois PM (special color) 1660


----------



## shawtysimo

Milan price:
Belvedere MM (classic color): 2020€
Belvedere PM (classic color): 1750€


----------



## Purselover724

Anjou gm 2400€ Special colors
Jouvence mm 790€ Classic colors
Both prices are from Paris.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

St sulpice card case classic colors 280€
St sulpice card case special colors 340€
Villette mm 2000€
Artois mm special colors 1920€
St louis gm classic colors 1190€


----------



## ahswong

Goyard NYC
Le Necessaire – Organizer Insert for Bag
$690 USD


----------



## nms09

Saint Louis PM bag black/tan at NYC Goyard store: $1350, $30 ground shipping (FedEx) for distance sales, no sales tax for me in Boston.
Just a note as well that they said they would send me the tracking info but they haven't and it's been a few days; I have a FedEx account so it notified me of an upcoming shipment and that a *signature is required* - so make sure you chase down your tracking and that you can be home for delivery!


----------



## Martyp

Paris today:
Anjou mini 1530€ classic colors / 1840€ special colors
Anjou PM 1750€ / 2100€
Artois PM 1380€ / 1660€


----------



## Martyp

Paris today:
Artois MM 1600€ / 1920€
St Louis PM 1020€ / 1220€
Isabelle 1450€ / 1740€
St Sulpice 280€ / 340€


----------



## jencl3

Paris: st Pierre cardholder (color) 590€


----------



## Rushmore

Belvedère MM
Classic and special colors same price
2300 euros, Paris


----------



## cawatt

*PARIS (last week)*
Belvedere PM 
Classic - 2040 Euro

*LONDON (yesterday)*
Jouvence Medium 
Classic - £710
Colours £850

Jouvence Large
Classic - £830
Colours - £1000

Boeing 25cm 
Classic - £690
Colours - £830

Muse Vanity
Classic - £1220
Colours £1460

And I also purchased a Saint Sulphice Card Holder in Black in August 2021 in black @ £275


----------



## c18027

beautifullllll said:


> Did the pencil box come in all of the colors? Or just black?


The trousse pencil case comes in all 11 non-limited edition colors. I don’t have current U.S. prices, but previously, it was $750 for classic colors and $975 for special colors.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

From Dallas this week

Artois
PM Classic $1830
PM Colors $2190
MM Classic $2120
MM Colors $2540


----------



## aedlacir

Also the Bourgogne Black/Tan is $2140 US

source: Goyard email

how much is the Bellechasse Biaude in Paris?


----------



## justdefend

Paris price update:

Varenne 3 (special colors) - 1240€
Monte Carlo mini case (special colors) - 1230€
Grand Hotel Trunk Bag (special colors) 4020€
Plumet special colors - 990€ 
Montmarte GM - 275€ / 300€
Victoire Insert special colors - 340€
Senate MM - 720€


----------



## msmixedmatch

aedlacir said:


> View attachment 5377956
> 
> Also the Bourgogne Black/Tan is $2140 US
> 
> source: Goyard email
> 
> how much is the Bellechasse Biaude in Paris?



It's 1,350 Euros. I bought the same one last Jan 2022. 
The black Rouette is 1,410 Euros


----------



## biny7

April 26, 2022
Belvedere II PM in Noir - $2700

Just called and the special colors are the same price right now 

Rodeo Store


----------



## natalia0128

Goyard mini Saigon now 3560$ for all colors even classics. I just called all us stores


----------



## Stregahorn

Rushmore said:


> Belvedère MM
> Classic and special colors same price
> 2300 euros, Paris



Same model.  NYC (63rd) on 4/30/2022.
$3050.


----------



## natalia0128

innawraith said:


> Is this for the Saigon Souple Mini or the Saigon mini structured? Thanks.


Souple style


----------



## mixlv

Artois PM grey color $2190 in USA (Beverly Hills)


----------



## corgi204

Alpin Mini Backpack in Noir: $3060 USD in NYC 63rd St today


----------



## shaybella15

natalia0128 said:


> Goyard mini Saigon now 3560$ for all colors even classics. I just called all us stores


It is  I got the prices for the Saigon in February and just bought the Saigon mini souple with taxes it was $3870. Previous pricing was $2970 for the Black and Tan colors.


----------



## Zürichberg

Mini Saigon in black structured version $5390 USA (Beverly Hills)


----------



## Dillonk

All black classic color Saint Marc was $650 when I checked last weekend. What’s the deal?!!! XD


----------



## jlau07

PARIS

St. Louis GM standard - 1190 euro
Artois MM standard- 1400 euro
Artois MM special - 1900 euro


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Goyard Chicago
Croisiere 45 special color $3520
Croisiere 50 special color $3850


----------



## Swanky

USD
Varenne Continental Wallet in white 1765
Croisière 50 Bag in Grey 3850
Sangle MM Strap in Grey 410


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Dallas
Sénat PM Pocket (black)
$640 USD


----------



## Megan1

*May 2022 (in New York)*
St Florentin wallet (the new one with the metal clip over the coin pocket)
Special colour: $1160

St Florentin wallet (old style with the leather fold over the coin pocket)
Special colour: $980

Belvedere PM
Special colour: $3050


----------



## Avx11

Chicago
St. Louis GM gray $1890 USD, $30 Fedex standard shipping.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

I think there might have been a price increase unless prices vary from Paris to Monaco. 

Monaco 
cap vert in black 1,410 euro
senat mini wallet in black 350 euro


----------



## delerima

Goyard SF store

Cap vert in classic colors $1,870


----------



## MAGALI06

Rouette in black 1590 euros in France


----------



## Swanky

Boheme
USD $1710 black and $2050 color


----------



## suemb

In Paris
Anjou Mini (special colors) 1840€
Sénat PM Pocket (special colors) 580€


----------



## Sanikki

In London paid 2080£ for the Goyard Belvedere yellow MM (large). STILL workout out less than the US even though there's no VAT refund.


----------



## K_Kat

Goyard Chicago: St. Louis PM special color $1620 plus $30 shipping


----------



## Aggretsuk0

June 2022 SF:
(Special Color) Anjou Mini $2590 
(Special Color) Alpine Mini $3560

I asked two times and believe these are the numbers but should be close.


----------



## tensgrl

Paris 6/23/22
Senat PM black 480 euro
Artois MM black 1600 euro
Saint Louis GM all black 1190 euro

Hardly any colors other than black available in Monte Carlo (all three sizes)


----------



## MainlyBailey

Miami
Petit Flot: $1970 Classic - $2370 Colors

Saint Leger: BLACK/ TAN $2690, COLORS $3230

ALpin mini: BLACK/ TAN $3060, COLORS $3670

New York 
Capvert: $1870 black or tan/ $2240 colors


----------



## chiaseeds12

PARIS: 6/25 @St.Honoree

Rouette PM Bag (Brown): €1590 (sold out of black)
Rouette PM Bag (colors): €1910

St Louis GM bag (colors): €1430

St Pierre Card wallet (Black): €490
St Pierre Card Wallet (Colors) €590

Victoire Wallet (Black/Brown): €625

Fregate Belt (Black): €575


----------



## Lwy

The Cap-Vert (camera bag) is £1520 in London.
June 2022


----------



## livioxvi

*Paris: June 2022*

Saint-Sulpice Card Wallet (Classic): 280€
Saint-Sulpice Card Wallet (Colours): 340€

St Pierre Card wallet (Classic): €490
St Pierre Card Wallet (Colors) €590

Saint-Florentin Wallet (Classic): 730€
Saint-Florentin Wallet (Colours): 870€

Sesame Key Ring (Classic): 190€
Sesame Key Ring (Colours): 225€

Cap-Vert PM Bag (Classic): 1410€
Cap-Vert PM Bag (Colours): 1760€


----------



## tootsieroll49

Picked up a couple items yesterday (July 9, 2022) at Paris St Honore:

Artois MM in Tan: 1600 EUR
Passport holder in green: 530 EURO

Artois PM in Black or Tan sold out
Anjou PM in Black or Tan also was sold out


----------



## bibogirl

Franklin Dog Collar Size 7 in Special Colors $880 USD (this is the one for bigger dogs)
July 2022
Chicago Neiman Marcus


----------



## Tommii

Ruedubac said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am wondering if anyone know the Bourgogne Bag in euro?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello,

I received a quote from the Paris Boutique on 7/15/2022

Bourgogne _:_


2 classic colors: price of 1600€.    
2 limited colors: green, navy blue and gray at the price of 1920€.


----------



## Cali2HI

Goyard Artois PM, Classic colors - $1895 USD


----------



## Cali2HI

Cali2HI said:


> Goyard Artois PM, Classic colors - $1895 USD


Correction Artois PM $1830 USD and shipping $65 USD


----------



## c18027

Effective August 1st, 2022, the price of all black/black and black/tan pieces will increase to match the price of the corresponding special color piece.


----------



## princess-aurora

As of 7/28/2022 in London UK: 

Mini Alpin backpack, black/black: 2170 GBP
Mini Alpin backpack, colors: ~2600/2700 GBP


----------



## Martyp

Paris today:

Senat MM 865€
Senat MGM 1030€
Senat GM 1190€

St Louis PM 1220€
St Louis GM 1430€ 

Same price for black and colors now.


----------



## demonicpatate

London August 8 2022
Artois MM Black/Black and Black/Tan -£1,730


----------



## Tommii

Just received an email from the European Concierge about pricing for The Alpine Backpack MM.


2 Classic colors: at the price of 5020€.
 
3 Limited colours: Goyardine canvas in green, navy blue and gray with tone-on-tone finishes at the price of €5,020.
 
Other limited colors only on order within 5 months: Goyardine canvas in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, Bordeaux and white with tone-on-tone finishes, at a price of €6,520.


----------



## rycool

Paris May,2022

Saint Louis PM
Classic Colors-1,020€
Special Colors-1,220€

Passport Cover 
Classic Colors- 440€ 
Special colors- 530€

Victoire wallet 
Classic Colors- 625€

Jouvence MM Toilet Bag 
Classic Colors- 790€


----------



## lalame

London today:

St Louis PM 1190 gbp 
Artois MM 1730 gbp
Bellechasse PM 1660 gbp


----------



## Alcorhar0

Paris 08/12

St. Louis PM - Classic Black - €1220
(Price increase from €900 Dec 2021)

Bohème Hobo - Sky Blue - €1550
(Was last one of any color in Paris)


----------



## rycool

Today my friend bought Saint Louis PM from Printemps Boutique. Classic colors and Special Colors are same price (1,220€).


----------



## MrGoyard

Paris price for Plumet €990,-


----------



## joie05

Paris today:
St Louis PM: €1220
St Louis GM: €1430


----------



## ChloeRD

$2190 Artois PM in US


----------



## tamqnn

Prices from the Beverly Hills location. I didn't inquire about the classic black/black or black/tan.


*Vendome Mini*
Special colors: $3,260 USD

*Cuir PM Strap*
Special colors: $460 USD

*Montmartre PM Glasses Case*
Special colors: $320 USD


----------



## Curious89

Hi can i check what is the price in EUR and US for Jouvence MM & GM Toilet Bag


----------



## am1ly

17/09/22 @Biarritz

Mini Saigon

Souple (non structure) 2,690 euros
Structured 4,400 euros


----------



## justdefend

Cassette Trunk Bag is $6300 USD in all colors.


----------



## Limelightlane

London Petite Flot 1620 GBP


----------



## bella10

Varenne yellow crossbody 1,295 Euro in Biarritz


----------



## Phokay

Yesterday just visited the Paris Store, here's some price I asked:
St Louis €1,220 same price for all colors
Belvedere €2,040
Mini anjou all sold out


----------



## MAGALI06

Phokay said:


> Salut, est-ce que quelqu'un a le prix en euros mis à jour pour la rouette ?


Sac Rouette (Classiques) : 1590€
Sac Rouette (couleurs) : 1910€


----------



## justdefend

Cisalpine Backpack is $4100 USD in all colors.


----------



## jencl3

Goyard pricing in Korea (KRW) as of Oct 2022

Petit flot 2,830,000
Cap Vert 2,680,000
Mini Anjou 2,900,000
St Louis GM 2,260,000
St. Louis PM 1,940,000
Boheme 2,450,000
St Pierre 940,000
Cardholder 530,000
senat MM 137,000
senat PM 910,000


----------



## crisbac

I visited the Milan boutique in October and...
Saint Louis PM Orange: €1280
St Sulpice Card Wallet Orange: €350


----------



## wrl76659

Visited Milan boutique today
Cassette Trunk Bag (black & tan) - Can't remember if it was €4090 or €4900
Only other available color was Navy Blue


----------



## janfunky

Current prices in Japan:

Artois PM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
245,000 JPY(tax excluding)
269,500 JPY(tax including)
Artois MM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
284,000 JPY(tax excluding)
312,400 JPY(tax including)

St Louis PM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
181,000 JPY(tax excluding)
199,100 JPY(tax including)

St Louis GM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
211,000 JPY(tax excluding)
232,100 JPY(tax including)

Boheme Hobo (Classic colours or Limited colours)
JPY 229,000 (tax excluding)
JPY 251,900(tax including)


----------



## julesht

Current prices in Beverly Hills, CA: 

Saint-Marc Card Wallet: $710 USD
Artois PM: $2,190 USD
Anjou Mini: $2,590 USD


----------



## natalia0128

MAGALI06 said:


> Sac Rouette (Classiques) : 1590€
> Sac Rouette (couleurs) : 1910€


They still  have price difference in color and classic


----------

